# جديد:تعرف على أعطال جوالك وأصلحها بنفسك(برنامج إصلاح الجوال لكل جوال)..رآئع بالفعل



## الآنسة هيفاء (18 أبريل 2011)

*برنامج إصلاح الجوال لكل جوال (بالعربي)
التست مود لكل مود
الآن
*





*تعرف على أعطال جوالك ، وعالجها من خلال هذا البرنامج 





*
* يحتوي هذا البرنامج على العديد من انواع النوكيا و اعطالها*
* وهو عبارة عن برنامج فلاش*
* ويمكنكم كذلك تنزيل الصور التي بها الاعطال*

*









جزء من عملية إصلاح عطل










تحميل البرنامج من هنا
*




.
.
.
*
تحياتي للجميع
أرجو أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم
*​


----------

